# Algemeen > Ontspannings-kletshoek >  Uitleg over het MediCity kletscafé

## Leontien

Heb je zin om iemand beter te leren kennen, die je vaker op deze site voorbij ziet komen?
Heb je zin om over iets anders te schrijven dan over je gezondheid? Bijvoorbeeld over nieuws van tv. wat je bezig houdt of dat je lekker op vakantie gaat of hoe je je werk vindt. Noem maar op...

Dat kun je nu doen bij de rubriek 'MediCity Kletscafé'.



Groetjes,

Leontien

----------


## Jeroen

Leuk idee! Kun je ook eens ergens anders over kletsen  :Big Grin:  Wie is er al op vakantie geweest?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wij gaan deze zomer niet...net nieuw huis, nog genoeg te doen hier  :Cool:

----------


## Agnes574

Heb het 'kletscafé' eigenlijk nog maar juist echt bekeken en ontdekt,maar vind het een heel goed item...we willen graag tips,antwoorden of ervaringen uitwisselen ivm onze klachten/vragen/problemen..maar het mag idd ook wel eens wat luchtiger en relaxed zijn!

Grtjs Agnes

----------


## Petra717

Hihi ik ga een jaar later maar even op de vraag van Jeroen antwoorden :Wink:  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Vorige jaar ben ik heeeeeel hard aan het werk geweest... (was eerlijk gezegd een toevlucht voor mij).. 

afgelopen jaar heb ik mijn leven ondersteboven gezet... en ik werk niet meer, dus ja dan maar 4 weken op vakantie :Cool: 
dat word paar weken turkije en een weekje bestemming onbekend! 

groetjes, 
petra

----------


## Lara '52

hallo ieder, vind de reactie op het kletscafé maar sober ,vind het wel toff daar het altijd
anders over pijntjes en kwaaltjes gaat mag wat luchtiger ,ik woon in Belgie en mijn man is juist op pensioen op 65 jaar: 6 op 7 dagen gewerkt ik ben al 4jaar op ziektepensioen ,maar nu wordt het genieten uitstapjes naar zee; in december gaan we 10 dagen Turkye all-inn ;en de surprise kwam van werkgever en collega's een driedaags verblijf in het romantische Brugge :in super de luxe hotel !!, ook all-inn ;de eerste maanden staan goed volzet ;en na de nieuwjaarsdagen beginnen de voorbereidingen carnaval ;echtgenoot in verleden prins carnaval geweest: maar dat is minder mijn ding ,maar ik gun het hem . :Wink:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo van Asbroeck Celest,

Wat is u idee voor het luchtiger maken?
Wat fijn dat u nu kan genieten van dagje naar zee, de komende vakantie en het weekendje weg!

----------


## Tess71

Hoi celest,
Wat een feest, allemaal leuke dingen in het vooruit zicht, dat heeft een mens nodig heerlijk voor jou en je man :Smile: 
Ik ben vorig jaar december in Brugge geweest erg sfeervol rond de kerst!

Dit jaar hoop ik met vrienden van ons in december een paar daagjes naar Maastricht te gaan, hopelijk kan ik het tegen die tijd aan :Smile:  Maastricht is echt voor ons nummer een. De sfeer en de gezellige pleintjes, wij branden ook altijd een kaarsje in de kerk, terwijl wij niet gelovig zijn, geloven wij wel dat er meer tussen hemel en aarde is :Smile:

----------


## suuuus

en ik zit volgende week vrijdag in het vliegtuig naar new york!!

----------


## Tess71

Heel veel plezier Suuuus in New York :Smile:

----------


## suuuus

dank je tess!!!!

----------


## Lara '52

SUUUUS , geniet ervan,  :Wink: vriend juist terug van 4 weken NEW YORK !

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Tess,ja Maastricht is wel prachtig het is voor ons jaren geleden dat we er nog waren :de terrassen en de winkels het heeft wel wat betreft sfeer en is dat in de ONZE-LIEVE VROUWE kerk ?;dat is een prachtige kerk ,dat doen wij ook ;een grote kaars laten branden voor ieder die we kennen, met de intentie voor veel geluk en gezondheid :dat schaadt niet;dit is wel een tip om terug eens te gaan ,maar ik zal dan wel vlotter moeten stappen :Mad:  nog wat geduld oefenen ;wel deze middag terug 2 paar schoenen gekocht met de veronderstelling dat ik er vlotter zal mee stappen,ik durf niet zeggen hoeveel paar dat er in de kelder staan  :EEK!: ;maar mijn man is expert in schoenen kopen en ik doe ze aan  :Big Grin:  grst Celest

----------


## Tess71

Hoi Celest dus je hebt je vriend 4 weken moeten missen, en ben je een beetje bijgekomen Ha Ha.
Je man koopt jou schoenen? dat is voor het eerst dat ik dat hoor, apart hoor :Smile: 
Is daar nog een reden voor of vindt hij dat gewoon leuk?

Ben wel benieuwd of je sneller gaat stappen met je nieuwe schoenen :Wink:

----------


## Lara '52

Hallo Tess , ja ,mijn man kijkt en koopt vele schoenen voor mij :ik ga wel mee maar op voorhand heeft hij ze gekeurd en gedraaid  :Wink: en o wee wanneer ik zeg dat ik er geen moet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ;mijn probleem zijn de tenen voor stappen ,dit jaar ben ik op 15juni geopereerd : de tweede operatie op 1 jaar tijd  :Frown: ; op het forum van de gewrichten heb ik iets erover geschreven maar ik heb er geen reactie op gehad ,ik denk dat dit in mindere mate gebeurd zoals dit bij mij gebeurd is ,dat ,dat de reden is :de schoenen moeten ook een hak hebben van 5 cm.en ook wat dikke zool anders geraak ik met moeite vooruit maar ja ik probeer de wandelstok of rolstoel uit te stellen zolang ik kan ,emotioneel moet je daarook rijp voor zijn. 

De vriend zie ik nu zaterdag bij een etentje ,hij kan ook alles zo smakelijk vertellen zal lachen geblazen  :Big Grin: zijn en ook een traantje vloeien . 

grts Celest

----------


## Tess71

Celest ik zal eens kijken bij het forum gewrichten, en ja dat kan ik heel goed begrijpen dat je daar emotioneel aan toe moet zijn het is toch ook niet allemaal wat! je leven verandert wel drastisch. volgens mij ben je nooit klaar voor zoiets, maar ik denk dat je het wel een plek kan geven en ermee leert leven :Wink: 

Heel veel plezier vanavond met je etentje, een traan en een lach.......heerlijk toch, eet smakelijk.

Suuuus hoe was het in New York, heb je genoten, en natuurlijk heel belangrijk winkelen een koffer vol zeker ha ha.

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Lara '52

:Smile: Tess,ik heb al gezocht op forum's maar de uitleg was niet voldoende in mijn geval ,ik ben wel niet zo sterk met computer maar trek mijn plan en leer nog altijd bij ,bedankt allezins ! 

Emotioneel had ik alles al geplaatst tot ik dit jaar hergeopereerd ben dat was er teveel aan ,ik ben verleden jaar met volle moed die operatie laten doen alhoewel ik wist dat het zeer pijnlijk was ,maar nooit gedacht dat het moest over gedaan worden en vastzetten want daar stond de chirurg ook niet tenvolle achter maar hij had geen keuze daar het bot volledig op een jaar tijd weg was  :EEK!: hij schrok ervan ,dit gebeurd bij mensen zei hij op leeftijd van 70/75 jaar .nu zitten 4 tenen met bouten en plutanium plaatjes bijeen en dit geeft soms een raar gevoel . :Confused:  


Klaar ben je voor niets in het leven zeker niet wanneer je leven volledig 180 graden draaid ;maar er zijn veel ergere problemen als dit ;maar daarmee is mijn probleem niet opgelost ;mijn dokter zegt ondertussen zit je er toch mee .  :Mad:  





Het etentje was lekker en gezellig en heel veel gelachen en bijgepraat  :Wink:  
Daarmee vergeet ik al mijn problemen en eenieder doet voor het beste ,want voor hun was dat ook een aanpassen en in het begin dachten vele dat ik overdreef ;daar het zo op mijn aangezicht niet staat te lezen en ik optimistisch bleef . 

GRTS CELEST  :Smile:

----------


## Tess71

Celest je komt zeker heel optimistisch over hier op het forum, ondanks al je ellende!
Klasse hoor en prettig om te lezen :Smile: 

En Celest dat is typisch mensen eigen om een oordeel klaar te hebben terwijl ze eigenlijk helmaal van niets weten en zeker niet goed luisteren en het niet willen begrijpen.
Steek je energie maar liever in de mensen die het wel goed met je voor hebben, is veel belangrijker :Smile: 


Ik wens jou dan ook al het goeds voor de toekomst!

Liefs,
Tess

----------


## Lara '52

Dank je Tess,  :Embarrassment:  

Je bent ook een prachtmeid ...men moet elkaar steunen en POSITIEVE energie geven ook en dat doe ik al jaren ,de mensen met negatieveteit laat ik achter mij geleerd door ziek zijn  :Mad:  ik heb grensen moeten trekken ,niet altijd gemakkelijk maar je moet dan eens meer aan jezelf denken . 


GRTJS Celest  :Embarrassment:

----------

